
Ask HN: Would you play Heroes of Might and Magic 3 if it was MMORPG? - ramtatatam
Hey!<p>I remember having great time playing Heroes 3 many years ago. They have been coming with new versions over time I did not find such a great fun and now, since it&#x27;s the time of &quot;everything available on the web&quot;, I would love to be able to play this game online like other MMORPG games. Would you?
======
ddorian43
I already have it on my computer. Will "online" bring anything new/different ?

~~~
ramtatatam
I would love to play HOMM3 from the browser the same way as I would play other
MMORPG games. In that sense HOMM3 is not available to be played (is it?).

~~~
ddorian43
But why ? It would just be in-browser? Or do you want it to be mmorpg instead
of just rpg ?(which is another game)

~~~
ramtatatam
Exactly, turn HOMM3 a MMORPG. A little bit like bombermine (I don't mean
rules, only the idea to make it available to multiple players at the same
time).

------
FroshKiller
Are you talking about Heroes of Might and Magic III?

~~~
ramtatatam
Yup, will update the title to avoid confusion.

